# Tree Peonies in Winter



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a video about tree peonies growing at a local shrine. They are called kanbon ("cold peony") since they flower in the dead of winter, but in fact have a double flowering period, one again in mid spring. Winter temperatures are not extreme here, rarely going below 28 F, but snow storms and rains are common. For this reason a little shelter is made over each plant.

So, have a look at how Japanese gardeners grow these plants:

Japanese Tree Peonies in Winter


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2013)

Sweet photo, Tom.


----------



## rangiku (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful. Love peonies.


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2013)

Tree peonies are such special plants and this pink is a beauty. They're very
long-lived and very slow growers usually. I think I'm too old to buy one
and live to see it bloom. The protective cover is a very clever idea. When
the herbaceous peonies are in full bloom in KY, we have a rain storm that
knocks every bloom to the ground. You can time it, damnit!

Is this particular peony naturally small? Most of the tree peonies I've seen are
very large plants when mature.


----------



## Dido (Jan 28, 2013)

really beautifull tom. 
I love paeonie, and have a lot of tree ones and ground ones. 
I did not know that there are a kind which can bloom twice a year. 
Are you able to get seed for me. 
I have a rockii which grows like hell, and produce a lot of seed every year
the seedlings show that they are turning well too.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh don't you show that! Make me invy....can't grow them where I live now - if I could, I possibly had no orchids at all!!! The most lovely paeonies!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the link (I'll have to share it with Cricket Hill Garden).

For more info on Japanese tree peonies (not winter blooming), see:
http://crickethillgarden.wordpress.com/2013/01/08/a-brief-introduction-to-japanese-tree-peonies/

Apparently there are no successful growers of "winter" blooming japanese tree peonies in the US. It would be nice to have something else blooming in the winter with the camellias.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2013)

very beautiful flowers


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice and very interesting!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 28, 2013)

I read Pleiones...hehehe... Peonies are beautiful too!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice. I really do like peonies. I have a friend who's kid pronounces it "pee-on-mees".


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 28, 2013)

abax said:


> Is this particular peony naturally small? Most of the tree peonies I've seen are very large plants when mature.



From what I've heard these are bud mutants that are naturally smaller than normal varieties. If that weren't confusing enough, there also exists another type called Fuyu Botan (winter peony) that is in fact forced and then planted outside. True Kan Botan are not forced, but flower twice a year once in winter with smaller flowers and foliage, and again in spring, but with larger dimensions. Now, exactly how they are maintained to optimize flowering and growth, I don't know for sure. I need to do more research!



Dido said:


> I did not know that there are a kind which can bloom twice a year.
> Are you able to get seed for me.
> I have a rockii which grows like hell, and produce a lot of seed every year
> the seedlings show that they are turning well too.



Hey Christoph, as I said above, these appear to be bud mutants. I think many are grafted as well, so I'm not sure about seed production on these. I am going to try to buy a true Kan Botan this year and see how it grows for me. I'll keep you informed!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2013)

Neat! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 3, 2013)

really pretty.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 5, 2013)

I planted a Tree Peony in 2007, and didn't expect it to bloom for me for years. Lo and behold in 2009, it did in fact bloom! It hasn't bloomed since, chiefly because I have a hard time keeping the buds from freezing during our cold springs. I cover the plant up with peat moss (and this year a rose hut) to get it through our winters; the challenge is to uncover it at the right time...I'm still working on mastering the right time.  On a positive note, I haven't lost the plant.

This is supposed to be Kamata-nishiki, but it was tagged incorrectly. My notes say the fragrance was heavenly...


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2013)

What a gorgeous bloom! You give me hope Jo. I think I might plant one
this spring and find out if I can live long enough to see it bloom. Thank you.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2013)

abax said:


> What a gorgeous bloom! You give me hope Jo. I think I might plant one
> this spring and find out if I can live long enough to see it bloom. Thank you.



You can buy older plants that should bloom the next spring:
http://www.treepeony.com/


----------



## Dido (Feb 6, 2013)

try to get rockii they show to be more harder then the normal ones, 
they was strting growth and it came -20C for 2 weeks last year and she bloomed without a problem. I have seed if you want. 

Mine started to bloom after 3 years of germination.


----------



## abax (Feb 7, 2013)

Linus, loved the photo of the parasols shading the peony garden...as I said
previously about rain and peonies here.

I'll try to find a rockii. I have the best garden center in KY right next door
and my sister-in-law can order any plant I want if she can find it. Thank
you for the tip.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for that interesting sequence Tom!!!! Peonies are def. great flowers, and that very care taking growing is most impressive!!!! Jean


----------

